# "Ignore new threads" wiped clean



## jefmcg (17 Oct 2016)

For the second time in a couple of weeks, my https://www.cyclechat.net/account/new-posts has been deleted,so all boxes are unchecked and I am seeing sc&p in New posts. I'm sure this is nothing I have done myself. 

Is there a way to protect these settings?


----------



## Tin Pot (17 Oct 2016)

I use Ignore Nodes to block out SC&P, settings are still there for me:

https://www.cyclechat.net/account/ignore-nodes


----------



## Shaun (17 Oct 2016)

Ignore nodes removes them completely; ignore new posts just excludes them from the _New Posts_ search results. 

@jefmcg the settings should save and "stick", and shouldn't reset without you taking action to adjust or remove them, so I'm not sure why they have disappeared.

Did you make any other account settings changes - even ones unrelated to the new posts ignore feature?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (17 Oct 2016)

Shaun said:


> Did you make any other account settings changes - even ones unrelated to the new posts ignore feature?


Timezones. Both times.
.
Can you consider this a bug report?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2016)

I would be changing my password first personally.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Oct 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I would be changing my password first personally.


Why?

I've tested it, and changing your timezone clears your ignore-new-posts settings, so I haven't been hacked. It doesn't affect ignore nodes settings though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Why?
> 
> I've tested it, and changing your timezone clears your ignore-new-posts settings, so I haven't been hacked. It doesn't affect ignore nodes settings though.


Fair enough. You never stated that bit. Working on IT, I always start with the most obvious and ruling out human error, the next most obvious is also human related and always a good place to look. 
I do know that when I changed my time zone recently, it didn't untick everything in my ignore nodes area.


----------



## jefmcg (18 Oct 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Fair enough. You never stated that bit.


I didn't test it until just before I posted this. It was quite obvious to me what was happening after Shaun's question, but I tested it before replying to you.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Working on IT, I always start with the most obvious and ruling out human error, the next most obvious is also human related and always a good place to look.


A good point, but that someone had hacked my account and the only thing they touched was my ignored posts, twice, and both times just after I changed timezone did not seem a likely event.

I'm with you on the human error. I didn't mention it the first time, as I assumed it was my fat fingers.


SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I do know that when I changed my time zone recently, it didn't untick everything in my ignore nodes area.



That correlates ; it only cleared ignored new posts, not nodes.

Thanks. 

Did you survive the Canberra winter ok?


----------



## Shaun (21 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Can you consider this a bug report?


This _was_ actually a bug in the add-on, so you're not going mad ... 

I've upgraded it to the latest version, which should fix the bug. Please give it another try and let me know if it retains your selection now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (24 Oct 2016)

Shaun said:


> This _was_ actually a bug in the add-on, so you're not going mad ...
> 
> I've upgraded it to the latest version, which should fix the bug. Please give it another try and let me know if it retains your selection now?
> 
> ...


Yeah, all good now.


----------

